# Hyatt Carmel on Ebay



## SteelerGal (Jun 4, 2019)

I was looking into the 2 EBay Auctions for Carmel.  It indicates 1B6 as Unit.  Thanks asked the seller and indicated the same based on Estoppel.  Is this legit?


----------



## bdurstta (Jun 4, 2019)

Is this to purchase or just use the week?  We own there and normally on the paperwork they list the actually room number.  But there are many great deals out there now to purchase....except that the maintenance fees are around $1700.


----------



## SteelerGal (Jun 4, 2019)

To purchase.  We are SoCal so we hate the prices but it’s all about location, location, location.


----------



## heathpack (Jun 4, 2019)

We are in the midst of a purchase at this property right now.

Our unit is 437.  On the official paperwork it’s referred to as “unit 87 also known as sales unit 437”.  The estoppel calls it unit type 1B7.  So I’m guessing 1B6 is a unit type, but I don’t know what that means.

Maybe if you call Hyatt that will know.


----------



## heathpack (Jun 4, 2019)

However the actual unit number is on the estoppel as well, just to the left of the unit type B7 comment


----------



## SteelerGal (Jun 4, 2019)

Thanks @heathpack


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 4, 2019)

Good luck on that auction.  Rick says no more timeshares, or I would be bidding against you.


----------



## Sapper (Jun 4, 2019)

is The seller reputable?  I looked them up on here, and don’t see any negative comments... but never know.


----------



## echino (Jun 4, 2019)

I am in the process of transfer with this seller. It's a timeshare "exit" company that charges the owners to get rid of their timeshares, then dumps on eBay. It will not be a fast or smooth transaction, but you will get what is promised in the end.


----------



## Sapper (Jun 4, 2019)

echino said:


> I am in the process of transfer with this seller. It's a timeshare "exit" company that charges the owners to get rid of their timeshares, then dumps on eBay. It will not be a fast or smooth transaction, but you will get what is promised in the end.



Thanks for the heads up. How long have you been in the transfer stage?  What bumps have you experienced, or should I look out for?


----------



## echino (Jun 4, 2019)

Sapper said:


> Thanks for the heads up. How long have you been in the transfer stage?  What bumps have you experienced, or should I look out for?



It's been about four months, and I expect a couple of months more before it's fully transferred. So about six months in total. They did not have a good relationship with the seller at all, probably because the seller had paid a lot of money upfront to them to get rid of their timeshare and then later regretted it. So forget about seller making any reservations for you, etc, and the points may expire in the meantime. Also, the company is pretty clueless as for the transfer process and had to redo and resubmit some documents. But it was a great deal and worth it in the end.


----------



## dsmrp (Jun 4, 2019)

echino said:


> I am in the process of transfer with this seller. It's a timeshare "exit" company that charges the owners to get rid of their timeshares, then dumps on eBay. It will not be a fast or smooth transaction, but you will get what is promised in the end.



Hi echino, just curious , what Hyatt resort are you in process on?


----------



## echino (Jun 4, 2019)

dsmrp said:


> Hi echino, just curious , what Hyatt resort are you in process on?



A Vistana resort. Not a Hyatt.


----------



## Sapper (Jun 4, 2019)

echino said:


> It's been about four months, and I expect a couple of months more before it's fully transferred. So about six months in total. They did not have a good relationship with the seller at all, probably because the seller had paid a lot of money upfront to them to get rid of their timeshare and then later regretted it. So forget about seller making any reservations for you, etc, and the points may expire in the meantime. Also, the company is pretty clueless as for the transfer process and had to redo and resubmit some documents. But it was a great deal and worth it in the end.



Thank you for the information.


----------



## Sapper (Jun 5, 2019)

Someone retracted their bid. There were 17 bids at $638, and now 15 bids at $610. I wonder why?


----------



## Bill4728 (Jun 5, 2019)

The Hyatt in Carmel has two basic units types a 1 bed single floor unit with a balcony  and a townhouse unit with no balcony.
Then there are three view classes. Garden view, ocean sky view and ocean view.

We love to sit on the balcony and look at the ocean so I'd never look to buy anything other than the ocean view, single floor w/ balcony units.


----------



## socaltimeshare (Jun 6, 2019)

heathpack said:


> We are in the midst of a purchase at this property right now.
> 
> Our unit is 437.  On the official paperwork it’s referred to as “unit 87 also known as sales unit 437”.  The estoppel calls it unit type 1B7.  So I’m guessing 1B6 is a unit type, but I don’t know what that means.
> 
> Maybe if you call Hyatt that will know.



I looked at my estoppel and we are also 1B7 v. the 1B6 in this ebay listing.  For comparison purposes, I have a 1 bedroom ocean view unit.  So I would guess this is either a 1 bedroom garden view unit or 1 bedroom horizon view unit (ocean sky).

My Estoppel has a table titled "Interval Information" with 3 columns.  The Unit Type: 1B7 is in the middle column.  The actual unit and week is the first line in the 1st column.


----------



## Sapper (Jun 7, 2019)

Sold, $3608. Did a TUGGER get it?


----------



## SteelerGal (Jun 7, 2019)

I didn’t.


----------



## Mushed (Jun 7, 2019)

I bid too!  I did see it before I saw this post.   I had a low max, though, not knowing exactly the view.


----------

